# Hanging a Bathroom Mirror



## Maherees (25 Mar 2021)

HI all,
I'd appreciate a little advice for those who have vastly more DIY experience that me.
I need to hang a bathroom mirror - the John Lewis one's look ok - but the area I need to hang it tiled. There are holes and Rawlplugs where the old mirror was, but the chances of getting exactly the same are pretty minuscule. 
So, is it hard to drill through bathroom tiles and is there any "gotchas" to be aware of?
Or shall I just use mirror glue (waterproof) and hope a crash and 7 years' bad luck follows?
thanks


----------



## Buck (25 Mar 2021)

Has the new mirror got visible fixings or do you apply a bracket to the wall then hang the mirror to that?


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2021)

You'd need a diamond tile drill bit if you can't drill through the grout (i.e. big tiles). Angle the bit so one edge bites into the tile surface, then straighten up. Be careful as they can still slip all over the place.


----------



## Buck (25 Mar 2021)

Tiles can be notoriously difficult to drill if they are anything other than ’standard’ porcelain.

Apply masking tape to the area you are going to drill and mark your drill position (check twice may thrice that it’s in the right place!)

use a diamond/tile drill bit. Some recommend you apply water to keep them cool so a spray bottle and an assistant can help here (old towel on floor to catch any mess too!)


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Mar 2021)

If you're going to drill through ceramic tiles, which is fine, get a decent cylindrical tile bit and take it slowly - don't be tempted by the cheap spade bits - they do more harm than good .


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Mar 2021)

... and make sure the drill is NOT set to “hammer” !


----------



## newts (25 Mar 2021)

If the tiles have a very shiny glazed surface, they'll most likely be ceramic (softer clay biscuit backing), these can be drilled with a sharp masonry bit (don't use hammer action on your drill!). 
Porcelain are often a flatter surface finish, they are the same hard material all the way through. The only reliable way to drill these is with a diamond drill/holesaw. Lots of tungsten tipped tile drills claim to drill porcelain, you may get 1/2 holes before they burn out if you're lucky. 
Try first with a masonry bit to see if it'll drill before buying a specialist bit. 
These are great plugs, 6 or 8mm depending on screw size. They'll work on both plasterboard & brick/block backgrounds
https://www.screwfix.com/p/fischer-duopower-wall-plugs-6-x-30mm-100-pack/1030p


----------



## irw (25 Mar 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> If you're going to drill through ceramic tiles, which is fine, get a decent cylindrical tile bit and take it slowly - don't be tempted by the cheap spade bits - they do more harm than good .



You say that, and I always thought the same, but I recently had a much better time with the pointy spade style than the cylindrical diamond coated bit...!


----------



## newts (25 Mar 2021)

irw said:


> You say that, and I always thought the same, but I recently had a much better time with the pointy spade style than the cylindrical diamond coated bit...!


The pointy spade type are easier to get the hole going without the drill bit dancing across the tile in interesting scratchy patterns.


----------



## figbat (25 Mar 2021)

I just use regular masonry bits and always get a lovely clean hole, never had a crack or chip. Use a bit of masking tape, no hammer action, start really slowly and the glaze soon yields. I also hate seeing stuff drilled into grout lines (although with a mirror you‘re unlikely to see the mounting holes or locations).


----------



## slowmotion (26 Mar 2021)

Screwfix do a set of tile/glass drill bits. They are surprisingly easy to use and make a really clean hole if you take it slowly.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/glass-drill-bit-set-4-pcs/1598v


----------



## Profpointy (26 Mar 2021)

I've used the pointy spade type a few times wirh no problem. I think I used oil as well, which risks staining the grout so needs care. Don't rush. Handy hint - make sure hammer action is turned off !


----------



## Cycleops (26 Mar 2021)

What's behind the tiles? You might have more trouble with that if it's concrete and if it's a stud wall you'll need a special fixing.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Mar 2021)

Don’t make the mistake I made when I mounted a mirror fronted bathroom cabinet to the wall.

The mirror was at the perfect height for me, but my wife could only see the top of her head.


----------



## Maherees (26 Mar 2021)

Thanks all - would fixing glue/paste work if it's just a mirror and not a cabinet?


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2021)

This is the sort I used in our bathroom. Spendy but worth it.

https://www.toolstation.com/mexco-tdxcel-dry-diamond-tile-drill/p11292


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> Thanks all - would fixing glue/paste work if it's just a mirror and not a cabinet?


We used a silicone adhesive to stick the substantial, glass, cooker splash-back to the wall - that ain't going anywhere without taking the wall with it!


----------



## newts (26 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> Thanks all - would fixing glue/paste work if it's just a mirror and not a cabinet?


You can use mirror adhesive & prop in place whilst it dries. It needs the correct adhesive (neutral cure) for glass/mirrors/splashback to avoid the glue lines showing through or dissolving the the backing finish. You have to smash it to remove in the future.


fossyant said:


> This is the sort I used in our bathroom. Spendy but worth it.
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/mexco-tdxcel-dry-diamond-tile-drill/p11292


I use these mexco drills regularly in 6 & 8mm for drilling porcelain, they're very good. You have to be careful when starting the hole off. Dry diamond/wax centre drills are the quickest for porcelain , I've tried almost every type of drill over the years.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> Thanks all - would fixing glue/paste work if it's just a mirror and not a cabinet?



View: https://youtu.be/BDbUEydkuR8


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> HI all,
> I'd appreciate a little advice for those who have vastly more DIY experience that me.
> I need to hang a bathroom mirror - the John Lewis one's look ok - but the area I need to hang it tiled. There are holes and Rawlplugs where the old mirror was, but the chances of getting exactly the same are pretty minuscule.


If you don't want to drill holes in tiles get a glazier to cut a mirror to the right size and drill it to match the existing holes.


----------



## Maherees (28 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Screwfix do a set of tile/glass drill bits. They are surprisingly easy to use and make a really clean hole if you take it slowly.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/glass-drill-bit-set-4-pcs/1598v


Quick question before I hit the buy button. Do I also need to get masonry drill bits to drill past the tiles into the brick work behind or will these complete the job?
Thanks


----------



## lazybloke (28 Mar 2021)

I find that the first couple of holes you drill in tiles are easy as pie, lulling you into a false sense of security before the last tile cracks or falls off the wall, revealing blown plaster behind. Or worse, a stud wall of sodden plasterboard over rotting timbers. Before you know it you've ripped and replaced the entire en-suite, which means you need to decorate the bedroom too.

Drill carefully.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> Quick question before I hit the buy button. Do I also need to get masonry drill bits to drill past the tiles into the brick work behind or will these complete the job?
> Thanks


I only had to drill through the tile and into a backing board. My guess is that they will be fine going into plaster/brickwork. Just for the record, I've never tried using them on glass. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Maherees (28 Mar 2021)

By some strange piece of luck I did it, and it looks ok. Might try an extension next!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> By some strange piece of luck I did it, and it looks ok. Might try an extension next!


Well done!


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

My solicitor has put a plea forward for a retrial.The mirror cannot be hung till all the facts have been looked at again.


----------

